# More 'birth control' babies



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because I had originally planned on racing old birds this year, I started putting 'fake' eggs under them. Only, of course, they weren't actually fake...because I don't have any dummy eggs (a black snake ate them!). Instead, one pair got a large brown chicken egg, and another pair got a few coturnix quail eggs. Well, over the weekend, out popped two quail and a chicken  One of the quail had a rough start, and I ended up losing him yesterday, but the other two babies are doing wonderfully in the brooder!  The little quail snuggles up underneath the chick most of the time, it's SOOO adorable! I almost freaked out because I thought my quail got out, until I noticed where he was hiding. That just goes to show you how small the quail is. The chick is pretty big and fluffy, so I guess that helps too.

I've got a couple pictures of the momma pigeon sitting on the chick, but since I'm at school right now, can't upload them. I will when I get home though.

So there's an idea for you. If you have quail, they do work as 'fake' eggs for pigeons. I also had a pair of male doves that decided they would incubate a box FULL of quail eggs. But unfortunately, someone flew up there and messed up the nest in a fight, chilling the eggs. It would have been interesting if they did hatch though  
The good thing is, coturnix eggs hatch in the same amount of time as a pigeon egg, so it doesn't bother the birds. Chickens hatch a few days later, but they can feel the chick moving in the egg, so I haven't had a pair abandon one yet. This makes the 4th chicken I've hatched out under a pair of pigeons. So far, they all turned out to be roosters. MAYBE I'll get lucky this time with a hen!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well thats one wonderful experience  Can't wait for the pictures. What would have happened to the black snake though ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Because I had originally planned on racing old birds this year, I started putting 'fake' eggs under them. Only, of course, they weren't actually fake...because I don't have any dummy eggs (a black snake ate them!). Instead, one pair got a large brown chicken egg, and another pair got a few coturnix quail eggs. Well, over the weekend, out popped two quail and a chicken  One of the quail had a rough start, and I ended up losing him yesterday, but the other two babies are doing wonderfully in the brooder!  The little quail snuggles up underneath the chick most of the time, it's SOOO adorable! I almost freaked out because I thought my quail got out, until I noticed where he was hiding. That just goes to show you how small the quail is. The chick is pretty big and fluffy, so I guess that helps too.
> 
> I've got a couple pictures of the momma pigeon sitting on the chick, but since I'm at school right now, can't upload them. I will when I get home though.
> 
> ...


well how fun! you know have you ever heard anything about hatching temps determining if the sex of chickens? seems I have somewhere?? maybe that had something to do with it?? I dunno may be all bunk...lol yeah, who needs fake eggs when you want to hatch a few quail!....lol....


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Pheasant Chick*

I once hatched out a pheasant chick under a pair of ferals. But the pheasant died a few hours later dono what happened.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Becky,
How cute is that? I have a pair of figuritas that have hatched out banty chicks, and, boy do they look confused when the kids get up and run shortly after hatching and fluffing out. And kids that won't accept a feeding, and want to feed themselves. Poor pigeons.
Daryl


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

aaaaaw, Becky, that is so cute! I always enjoy your little stories. Never a dull moment at your house!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Treesa!!

What an ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE picture!! Really tickled my funny bone!!

Sending ALL OUR BEST to the new little ones!!

Hey, if a pigeon can shelter bunnies under their wings, why not a chicken??

Those pijie wings sure do come in handy!!

Looking forward to more updates and pictures!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches


Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone 

P.S. I, too, hope the snake was able to pass those "dummies!"


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I can honestly say that i've never seen that before! Amazing bird these pigeons are! I wonder if one of my hens will babysit my 3 year old for a couple of hours!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I said aloud, oh how cute, OH HOW CUTE!!! Lol. Great idea. Those are some contest-winning pictures right there.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

CUTE! CUTE! CUTE! Pigeons are such good parents; I'll bet they'd be able to raise anything........by the way, I have an "ooophs!" baby, 3 weeks old..
I coddled my hens eggs, gonna see if it works. I love babies, but no more room: no more babies~


----------



## leosmith678 (Apr 30, 2010)

Really pigeons are very sweet and and cute. I love their small babies. There are three very young pigeon babies under the shelf of my window. They came out hatching today morning itself. This pic i really admire the love of pigeon for their young ones.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you call the color of Azzie and Santa Cruz Jr.? They are so beautiful1


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

These should be composed as mails and send to the world, let everyone know how magnificient birds these are, wow, such a sweet thing


----------

